# Italian Beef Braciole



## Constance (Jul 14, 2005)

Another recipe from my Italian friend:

Italian Beef Braciole

1 lb boneless beef round, cut into 4 thin slices approximately 1/3 inch thick
4 slices of prosciutto
1 tbsp pignoli beans(pine nuts)
2 tbsps grated pecorino romano cheese
2 garlic cloves, chopped
2 tbsps parsley, chopped
1/2 cup olive oil
2 28oz cans imported Italian tomatoes
1/4 cup tomato puree
2 bay leaves
3 fresh basil leaves, torn into small pieces
1 medium yellow onion, chopped fine
2 carrots, peeled and chopped fine
2 celery stalks, chopped chopped fine
1 cup dry red wine
flour spread on a plate for dredging
salt & pepper to taste

Serves 4

1. Place each slice of beef between 2 sheets of plastic wrap and pound with a meat pounder until 1/4 inch thick. Sprinkle with salt & pepper. Lay a slice of prosciutto on each one and sprinkle evenly with with the pignoli beans, pecorino romano cheese, garlic and parsley. Roll up the slices, tucking in the ends and tie with kitchen string.

2. Heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil in a large frying pan over medium heat. Dredge the braciole in flour shaking off any excess, then place in the pan. Cook until browned on all sides, about 15 minutes.

3. Heat the other 1/4 cup of olive oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add the onion, carrots, and celery. Cook, stirring until tender but not browned, about 10 minutes. Add braciole, bay leaves, and salt & pepper.

4. Add red wine and cook until most of liquid evaporates, about 2 minutes. Pass the tomatoes, with their juices through a food mill or sieve into the saucepan. Fill one of the tomato cans 1/2 way with water and add to saucepan. Add tomatoe puree, turn heat to low and cook at a simmer until beef is tender 1.5 - 2 hours.

5. Sprinkle the basil over the rolls, and cook for 2 minutes longer. Transfer to serving plates, spoon the sauce over the top and serve at once.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know who here watches Everybody Loves Raymond, but there is a great episode where Debra (who is not much of a cook) finds a recipe in a magazine for braciole and it turns out to be pure ambrosia. Marie, the mother-in-law who is a master in the kitchen gets jealous that Debra is getting all the attention from the rest of the family, and particularly from Frank, her husband. It's one of the funniest episodes of that show I've ever seen.

BC


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2005)

constance, thanks for the recipe. i am a huge fan of pork brasciole (ok, all things pork really), but i've had and loved good beef brasciole too.

just curious,  is your friend wholly italian, or italian american? the reason i ask is the brascioles i am used to having aren't as complicated, with the prosciutto and nuts. (it almost sounds french <<gasp!>>)  just herbs and cheese in the meat-roll. i would suspect that it is either an italian american modification, or possibly a regional italian thing.

most americans don't realize the simplicity (and therein the beauty) of italian cooking. when italians came to america, they naturally incorporated many additions to their recipes because of the availability of various year 'round fresh ingredients.


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2005)

Buckytom, My friend is second generation Italian/American. She is a gourmet cook, and may very well have made her own little tweaks to the recipe.


----------

